# Willingen für Anfänger geeignet? (Freeride)



## Virtue03 (28. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Könnt ihr Willingen für Anfänger empfehlen?
mfg
chris


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. August 2013)

Ja, absolut !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Virtue03 (29. August 2013)

Danke für die Antwort! Dachte schon es meldet sich keiner mehr!
Reichen den 140mm für den Anfang aus! oder lieber nen Bike mieten?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. August 2013)

Für den Freeride reicht das locker, da kannste eigentlich mit jedem Rad runter. Das Schöne ist halt, daß man auf den tables von drüberrollen bis komplett springen alles veranstalten kann (also prima zum Üben).


----------



## Virtue03 (29. August 2013)

Fährst du da öfters?


----------



## Toolkid (29. August 2013)

Die Freeridestrecke eignet sich wirklich gut für Anfänger und man kan sich langsam steigern.


----------

